# Quadathlon....



## Markymark (10 May 2013)

Sorry, bored on a Friday!!

So there's duathlon and triathlon.

What do you think would make a good fourth event if such a thing doesn't already exist?


----------



## AndyRM (10 May 2013)

Already exists, but it's called Quadrathlon.

The other discipline is kayaking.


----------

